# Formula para capacitor de filtro motor dc con pwm



## seaarg (Abr 11, 2011)

Buenas:

Estoy controlando con pwm un motor DC de escobillas, obtenido de un secador de pelo  para hacer un mini-taladro en mi plotter para pcb.

Es un motor comun de 3 terminales en colector. La inductancia es de 0.64 milihenrios. El pwm es controlado por pic y un transistor de potencia con su diodo freewheeling.

Lo alimento con 12v y consume unos 200ma sin carga a muchas rpm (de oido, unas 6000)

Mi idea es alimentarlo finalmente con 42v (con el pwm me encargare de que vaya mas tranquilo, pero tiene que ser ese voltaje porque la fuente del plotter es esa)

Normalmente a un motor DC alimentado directamente yo le pondria un capacitor de 100nF que soporte el doble del voltaje de fuente.

Sin embargo, antes de hacer esto pense: a 20khz de pwm el capacitor se comportaria como un cortocircuito, supongo. Por lo tanto: ¿Con que formula puedo averiguar el valor del capacitor de filtro?

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 12, 2011)

seaarg dijo:


> ....
> Normalmente a un motor DC alimentado directamente yo le pondria un capacitor de 100nF que soporte el doble del voltaje de fuente.
> 
> Sin embargo, antes de hacer esto pense: a 20khz de pwm el capacitor se comportaria como un cortocircuito, supongo. Por lo tanto: ¿Con que formula puedo averiguar el valor del capacitor de filtro?


Con ninguna, a ese motor no necesitás ponerle capacitor.  

Por otro lado, quien vería como un "corto" al capacitor es el transistor de paso, tendrías un calentamiento extra y encima meterías mas ruido en la fuente.


----------



## seaarg (Abr 12, 2011)

Ah mucho mejor entonces. Sin embargo pense el ruido provocado por el chispeo de las escobillas posiblemente afecte el pic.

Si podes, podrias comentarme el porque no se pone? Muchas gracias!


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 12, 2011)

Lo que no hace falta el capacitor te lo digo desde el punto de vista del filtrado de la corriente al motor.

El asunto ruido es otro tema, que si llegás a tener ese problema no lo vas a solucionar con "ese" capacitor. Tendrías que usar un filtro LC, que por un lado disminuiría el chispeo y por otro bajaría el ruido que metés en la alimentación debido al pico de corriente durante la conducción del transistor.

Además, como cuando hay ruido *no se conoce bien su magnitud* y hasta hay dudas de por donde se mete, no hay ningún cálculo que hacer --> Se toman las medidas convencionales y si no andan porque el ruido era mayor de que se pensaba o el circuito demasiado sensible, se sigue probando hasta que ande.

Por otro lado: El pic lo usás nada más que para generar la señal PWM o le hacés hacer otras cosas?  Porque para eso un 555+transistor sobra.


----------



## seaarg (Abr 13, 2011)

El pic controla toda una maquina cnc. Solamente me estoy atajando preventivamente. Bien, si encuentro ruido habra que ver la naturaleza del mismo con osciloscopio para meter los filtros adecuados.

Muchas gracias


----------

